# Nor Cal Bay Area herf?



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hi guys... I have been talking with a couple of brothers and they have mentioned that they are going to be in the area.

Who is going to be around and do you have dates yet?

As for us local boys... any ideas on a place to meet? If we do it during the day we can meet here at my house and throw something on the grill or if the weather is bad we could alternate down to the local shop the "Loft" or one of the other locals. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Frank..I'll be staying at the W hotel in Newark the 4th-7th of Dec. I have business most of the day hours Mon-Tues but the nights should be open. If something works out that we can meet & smoke, that'd be great! I'd love to meet you and the other local guys. If not, how's about let me know if there are any good cigar shops near Newark/Fremont to check out.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Are you going to have wheels?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Should have, there's two of us coming out for busines together, but getting the car one night should be no problem. Of course, me and the California road sytem don't know each other well, but I can find something not too far away.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Frank, it's still looking like next Mon or Tues evening might work out for me if we can find a way to hook up. If we can't get a herf going, that's cool too. I'll probably be out there a bunch in the next 2-3 months. 
I'll PM you my cell # in case we don't have things worked out before I get on the plane Sunday.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Frank, I'm in town! I'll check this thread a couple times tomorrow to see if we've got a little herf session going or not. Once again, if the timing doesn't work, don't sweat it. As your governer said in an earlier life......I'll be back!
Feel free to give me a call on Monday if you need to.


----------

